

What should I do? I'm no longer in love with my startup. - jlreign

I joined the startup scene in SF as a non-tech employee of an ok company (funded, but definitely not on the front page of tech trades). I was fresh out of college and it's been a bit over two years since I've been with the company.<p>I'm no longer enthused about the problem we're solving, the product, or the space in general. However, I really like my team. We have a great company culture, there's lots of flexibility to wfh, etc... I suppose if this were a romantic relationship, you could say I'm well past the honeymoon stage.<p>Has anyone else ever felt this way or can anyone else offer tips on how I can get the fire back?
======
timfrietas
My advice: tell your manager. Maybe you take on more responsibility, perhaps
change roles to stretch your skills. don't suffer in silence.

I was a non-tech employee in a startup just like you. Seven years later I have
a highly technical role. Soon I'll move on to something else (management?).
Moving roles and changing responsibilities has personally kept me enriched and
challenged.

------
jlreign
Thanks for the tip. What's the best way to approach this conversation without
them becoming alarmed?

~~~
aashaykumar92
Stress that you love the team, culture, etc. I think that'll help them to
realize you truly want to stick with the company, you are simply not excited
about your specific role anymore.

------
biswajitsharma
Do nothing that you do not love!

------
unclebucknasty
I am willing to bet that even the founders have felt that way at some point.

I would say that you shouldn't take it as _necessarily_ a permanent feeling,
but part of the normal ebb and flow (until proven otherwise). As someone else
mentioned, you should speak to your manager and stress the things you like. I
would also try to determine beforehand what they could do to make you
happy/engaged again. The more guidance you can give your manager, the better
the chances that he/she can help you. And, remember, they want to keep you
(assuming you are performing), _and_ they prefer you happy, as it's better for
them.

Failing all of that, you might consider whether there is another company that
can provide what you're seeking. Sometimes, it's just time to move on.

